# Coronavirus social welfare payment extended



## elacsaplau

It looks like this payment will be extended until the end of Aug with those "earning" less than €200 a week getting a lower payment.

How are such earnings defined? I know someone who earned €300 the second last week before the lockdown and €190 the week immediately preceding the lockdown?


----------



## Sunny

I think there will always be problems. We will now have a problem that someone earning €195 a week will get €203 while someone earning €205 a week will get €350 a week. That's not fair.


----------



## Purple

Why didn't they just have a declaration of income on the form? That way people earning less than €350 could have stated it. The majority of people would have been honest and the authorities could have gone after the cheats at their leasure late.


----------



## elacsaplau

So the definition of earnings isn't available yet?


----------



## Dinarius

I'm self-employed - sole trader, no employees. Most of my work is in the museum/gallery areas, none of which have reopened yet. (I think they reopen in the next phase.) I presume I can continue to claim the payment. Or am I meant to stop it and be looking for work in other sectors? 

Thanks.

D.


----------



## PatrickJ

I am also self employed; indirectly affiliated to the construction/estate agent industry.  I have so many questions but cannot get clear answers:

1. Can you still receive covid payment and continue to rent a room in your property?
2. I provide assistance to a sector that has not returned to work.  There has been no date given for when this sector will return to work but like the previous poster I wonder should I close my business and begin looking for work elsewhere?
3. Is the covid payment taxable for the self employed?
4. When my sector gets the green light to begin work do I automatically de-register for this payment even if I am unlikely to generate income for a period of time?

I have never claimed state benefits so like everyone else this is a whole new world for me.


----------



## lughildanach

Dinarius said:


> I'm self-employed - sole trader, no employees. Most of my work is in the museum/gallery areas, none of which have reopened yet. (I think they reopen in the next phase.) I presume I can continue to claim the payment. Or am I meant to stop it and be looking for work in other sectors?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> D.



There is no conditionality to the PUP payment in relation to looking for other work.  There was talk about introducing it, so I wouldn't rule it out.  I would keep an eye out for other opportunities, and continue to claim the payment until you find some sort of work again.


----------



## Dinarius

Thanks.

Very muddy waters, but for those paying it as much as us receiving it.

D.


----------



## lughildanach

PatrickJ said:


> I am also self employed; indirectly affiliated to the construction/estate agent industry.  I have so many questions but cannot get clear answers:
> 
> 1. Can you still receive covid payment and continue to rent a room in your property?
> 2. I provide assistance to a sector that has not returned to work.  There has been no date given for when this sector will return to work but like the previous poster I wonder should I close my business and begin looking for work elsewhere?
> 3. Is the covid payment taxable for the self employed?
> 4. When my sector gets the green light to begin work do I automatically de-register for this payment even if I am unlikely to generate income for a period of time?
> 
> I have never claimed state benefits so like everyone else this is a whole new world for me.



1.  There is no clear guidance on this.  However, the conditions of the payment for the self-employed talk about you being eligible if your work has reduced to the point where you could accept other full-time work if it was available.  With this logic, your property income would not be relevant.  However, how this and other unearned income affect entitlement are not dealt with in the published information.
2.  Of course you can close your business if you want, but there is no need to.  It would seem a bit early to be doing that, unless it was clear to you that you will not re-open.
3.  Yes, the payment is taxable.  There has been no indication that it will subject to PRSI, although that may change, so maybe not a bad idea to hold back 4% for that.  Its unlikely that it will be chargeable to USC, but again, you never know how things might change.
4.  Given the above logic, once you have work again (even if there will be a lag in being paid for it), you would have to close your claim.  If your income was below the social welfare rate in the interim period, you may be able to claim a Supplementary Welfare Allowance payment to supplement your income.  Or you could contact the Department and seek guidance about continuing your PUP payment.  If enough people contact them with this position, they may be prepared to amend their guidance.


----------



## Dinarius

As fate would have it, I have just now received an email from a potential customer based in Switzerland about a job which would take half a day. They want it done next week. It's a racing certainty I will never work for them again. Meanwhile, there is nothing else on the horizon work-wise with regular clients, because they're all closed.

So, I presume that if I accept this half-a-day, I am out of the Covid payment, which I couldn't live without. I haven't had work since February. 

Guess I'll just tell them to look elsewhere.

D.


----------



## Baby boomer

Dinarius said:


> As fate would have it, I have just now received an email from a potential customer based in Switzerland about a job which would take half a day. They want it done next week. It's a racing certainty I will never work for them again. Meanwhile, there is nothing else on the horizon work-wise with regular clients, because they're all closed.
> 
> So, I presume that if I accept this half-a-day, I am out of the Covid payment, which I couldn't live without. I haven't had work since February.
> 
> Guess I'll just tell them to look elsewhere.
> 
> D.


I don't think that's the case at all.  This is a non-statutory scheme (no definition in law) so the rules are whatever the DEASP advertises them to be.  And they say that if "your work has reduced to the point where you could accept other full-time work if it was available" you are eligible.  
In fairness, it would be hard to claim that accepting a half days work, on a once off basis, would disqualify you.  You could easily do the one-off job in your spare time.


----------



## lughildanach

Baby boomer said:


> I don't think that's the case at all.  This is a non-statutory scheme (no definition in law) so the rules are whatever the DEASP advertises them to be.  And they say that if "your work has reduced to the point where you could accept other full-time work if it was available" you are eligible.
> In fairness, it would be hard to claim that accepting a half days work, on a once off basis, would disqualify you.  You could easily do the one-off job in your spare time.


I would agree.  But it is a matter of interpretation.  If someone wanted to keep themselves 100% right on this and avoid any possible overpayment situation in the future, they should seek clarification from the Department (although I wouldn't count on any positive confirmation either way from them) 

If someone feels comfortable standing over a decision to maintain their claim in light of the published information thats fair enough.  Some people are more cautious than others.  Certainly the money will be easier to repay later if it turns out that it has been received in error than getting the payment back.  And it seems a shame to turn away work (that's the exact opposite of the intention of the scheme).

Certainly for employed people the guidance is clear, once you have any PAYE income, the claim must be closed.  For the self employed, there is a significant grey area there.


----------



## lughildanach

Here is the current published information [broken link removed]


----------



## PatrickJ

I received correspondence this morning from Welfare.ie seeking proof of my self employment status.  I have been trying to upload this information however the system keeps saying:
You will need a Public Services Card (PSC) to complete your verification

I don't have a PSC so how can I ensure my information is swiftly forwarded to the department?


----------



## lughildanach

If you do not have a verified mygovid or welfare.ie account, then the information may not be available.  There are no appointments to get a PSC at the minute, so you won't be able to get a card at this stage.

Do you have a separate Revenue online account (eg. My Account or ROS)?  The Revenue accounts do not require a PSC.

Are you registered for Self-Assessment with Revenue?


----------



## PatrickJ

Thank you Lughildanach.  Yes, I have a ROS account.  I have an accountant who files income tax returns for me via ROS.

I have until the 24th of this month to provide information that I am self employed otherwise may payment may be impacted.


----------



## lughildanach

If you are on ROS, you should be able to access your latest tax assessment there.  If you can't access it yourself, then ask your accountant for a copy.  

If the assessment shows a profit of less than 200/week, then your COVID payment will likely be reduced to the 203 euro rate.  If this is the case, and if you can show that your profit has increased to above 200/week, you should gather the information about your income in 2019 and in January/February 2020 and send it to them.  I haven't seen any guidance yet on how they will approach the issue.


----------



## ATC110

lughildanach said:


> If the assessment shows a profit of less than 200/week, then your COVID payment will likely be reduced to the 203 euro rate.



By "profit" is it gross profit - the "Amount of income or profits arising for this period" under Schedule D income?


----------



## lughildanach

ATC110 said:


> By "profit" is it gross profit - the "Amount of income or profits arising for this period" under Schedule D income?


They haven't published details yet.  The information available on the assessment process is very scant.

The usual way of assessing self-employed income for means test is gross profits minus PRSI contributions, but other income (including income from non-taxable sources is also counted), but this is not a means test.

There is nowhere else in the social welfare system where self-employed income from a relevant year is referenced to determine the underlying rate of payment, so there is no direct precedent.  In payments where employee income in the relevant year is referenced, it is gross earnings before any deductions.


----------



## lughildanach

It is going to be very difficult to get an exact equivalence between PAYE and Self Employed.  It is going to get much more complicated, and take much more resources to assess the various anomolies that the new system will throw up.  Given that the scheme is only likely going to last a few weeks, it seems like an awful lot of work involved and will add to delays across the social welfare system as people are diverted to this task.

I wouldn't count on a further extension in August (although you never know), and people would need to start preparing for the distinct possibility that come 10th August that we will be back on the normal Jobseekers rules.  These throw up just as many difficulties, but at least we know what the rules are.


----------



## Dinarius

Just heard a radio ad that you have to reapply for the payment before July 13 in order to continue receiving it.

I haven't taken myself off the payment since there is nothing for me to do, yet. I would expect work to pick up in August.

I will apply for an extension.

I am aware of all the warnings about it being taxable - I've only been spending what I need to pay the basics.

Strange times.

D.


----------



## lughildanach

I can see that the guidelines for the self-employed have changed also.  The criteria is now that your trading income has been significantly reduced.  However, when completing the online renewal certification, you must declare that you have no income from self-employment.


----------



## Dinarius

Do you have a link to those guidelines?

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## Bocking14

...


----------



## ATC110

lughildanach said:


> I can see that the guidelines for the self-employed have changed also.  The criteria is now that your trading income has been significantly reduced.  However, when completing the online renewal certification, you must declare that you have no income from self-employment.



The wording in the DEASP notification through mywelfare.ie received today is as follows:

The COVID-19 PUP is an emergency payment of €350.00 introduced by the Government and is intended to support those workers whose employers cannot retain them or *who are self-employed but whose trading income has ceased due to COVID-19*.


----------



## ATC110

Got a notification via my welfare.ie that my payment is being reduced to the lower rate. The DEASP has assessed my income after capital allowances have been deducted. 

There is an appeals process by post which needs to be made within 21 days.


----------



## Dinarius

I have received no notification about reductions or otherwise. But, I haven't yet reapplied.

My payment has been made to my account each Tuesday. So, I would expect it this coming Tuesday, July 6th.

Is it ok to leave reapplying until after this date? Or are payments now frozen until recipients like me reapply?

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## Dinarius

I received the reduced payment (€202) this morning.

I've just gone online and completed eligibility form for continued payment. (Whether that's the full payment I had been receiving, the reduced payment or anything at all remains to be seen.)

I had to login to MyGov to do this. That was fine.

Immediately after completing the application, I received an email confirming it and saying I had received a notification from MyWelfare. To login to this and see the notification, I have to *confirm *my MyGov ID. To do this, I have to have a PSC card and to get one of these, I have to make an appointment to see someone. You couldn't make this up.

(Coincidentally, this is the second time in the last hour I've come up against this problem. I need to renew my driver's licence. To do so online via NDSL you have to login via MyGov. But, you need to confirm your MyGov ID with (guess what) a PSC card.  This looks like national ID card introduction by stealth, something a lot of people have a problem with. I have no issue with national ID cards, since I have nothing to hide. But, in the current mess, the need for MyGov ID verification should be waived.)

So, since I can't login to My Welfare, how can I access their feedback? I guess I'll have to phone them.

D.


----------



## PantoneWarmGrey

Any other self employed people confused about what to do? Both my husband and I are self employed, essentially sole-traders running a partnership business together. As work is starting to slowing trickle back in we are still at about 75% down on this period last year, so we still really need the payment to tide us over until things ramp up business-wise. The last page of the confirmation form asks that you certify 'no income'. This is not entirely true of us, but nonetheless our income is massively impacted. We can demonstrate this fact, but there is no way to send evidence along with the form. Anyone have any clue how we should approach this?


----------



## Dinarius

According to my accountant, 2018 as the benchmark year is enshrined in law.

So, if like me you took a year off to do a course, or your turnover was terrible for any other reason, the tough luck, it seems.

He suggested I write to them and explain my situation.

I think I’m right in saying that the likes of students in part-time jobS, who found themselves in gravy on €350, may still be entitled to €203.

This scheme was necessary. But, its implementation is now looking a bit suspect.

D.


----------



## Sgt_Pepper

Dinarius said:


> I received the reduced payment (€202) this morning.
> 
> I've just gone online and completed eligibility form for continued payment. (Whether that's the full payment I had been receiving, the reduced payment or anything at all remains to be seen.)
> 
> I had to login to MyGov to do this. That was fine.
> 
> Immediately after completing the application, I received an email confirming it and saying I had received a notification from MyWelfare. To login to this and see the notification, I have to *confirm *my MyGov ID. To do this, I have to have a PSC card and to get one of these, I have to make an appointment to see someone. You couldn't make this up.
> 
> (Coincidentally, this is the second time in the last hour I've come up against this problem. I need to renew my driver's licence. To do so online via NDSL you have to login via MyGov. But, you need to confirm your MyGov ID with (guess what) a PSC card.  This looks like national ID card introduction by stealth, something a lot of people have a problem with. I have no issue with national ID cards, since I have nothing to hide. But, in the current mess, the need for MyGov ID verification should be waived.)
> 
> So, since I can't login to My Welfare, how can I access their feedback? I guess I'll have to phone them.
> 
> D.


I had the same issue - I've no PSC, and had to create a mygovid to fill out the form. I did it yesterday. When I did it on my phone, it requested a PSC card. However, I switched over to my desktop computer, followed the same process/links, and I WAS able to successfully complete the form and create an mygov account WITHOUT a PSC.


----------



## Dinarius

Sgt_Pepper said:


> I had the same issue - I've no PSC, and had to create a mygovid to fill out the form. I did it yesterday. When I did it on my phone, it requested a PSC card. However, I switched over to my desktop computer, followed the same process/links, and I WAS able to successfully complete the form and create an mygov account WITHOUT a PSC.



But, like me, I presume you got no further than completing the eligibility form and receiving a confirmation email?

And If you click on the MyWelfare link in the email, you can’t login without a PSC card, right?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## Sgt_Pepper

Well, when I follw the mywelfare link and login it allows me to. But if I then try to access any information it asks me to enter my PPS number for verification, and click 'next step'. When I do click it and I enter my PPS, it returns an error, "Apologies, an error has occured. Please try again later".


----------



## Sgt_Pepper

Dinarius said:


> But, like me, I presume you got no further than completing the eligibility form and receiving a confirmation email?
> 
> And If you click on the MyWelfare link in the email, you can’t login without a PSC card, right?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> D.


I've now tried it on both desktop and iphone and I'm getting the same error


----------



## Dinarius

So, the PSC card validation is required, right? And to get one of these, you have to make an appointment to meet someone - very 1991.

You've really got to wonder about this obstacle being put in place. 

Am going to phone Welfare.

D.


----------



## Dinarius

So, without a PSC card, you really can't make much progress.

But, as you can see from the screenshot, you can't make an appointment to get one.

You can apply for that most important of documents, a passport, online. But, in these strange times, it is not possible to apply for a PSC card online

Like I say, you couldn't make this up.

D.


----------



## Dinarius

Apparently, for the purposes of dealing with Welfare.ie in regards to Covid19 payments, or payment reviews, a PSC card is not required.

Applications for payment review - for example, if you had been receiving €350 and are now receiving €203 based on 2018 earnings - should be directed to puprerate@welfare.ie

Progress.

D.


----------



## finny

Dinarius said:


> Apparently, for the purposes of dealing with Welfare.ie in regards to Covid19 payments, or payment reviews, a PSC card is not required.
> 
> Applications for payment review - for example, if you had been receiving €350 and are now receiving €203 based on 2018 earnings - should be directed to puprerate@welfare.ie
> 
> Progress.
> 
> D.


We sent an email to that address on 7 July, the day the rate was reduced. Sent several emails since and no response at all yet. Even got local TD to send an Oireachtas enquiry. They just said they're very busy reviewing. My husband is self-employed and his net income for 2018 is just below the threshold but his gross income is above it. His 2019 is much higher but we haven't filed return for that yet. Not sure what they need to determine his case. We called the usual Cvod payment line and they said it would be his gross income for 2018 that would be considered and they'll backdate his payment once they're happy with the case. But no idea if that is even accurate. He works in the events industry so it will be a long time before he's back at work and we're now down 600 per month with the reduced payment and several thousand on what he would normally be earning.


----------



## Dinarius

For what it's worth, I've heard nothing either other than an online acknowledgement of receiving my eligibility application.

But, no word on my re-rating application.

I'd say they're snowed under.

D.


----------



## finny

Dinarius said:


> For what it's worth, I've heard nothing either other than an online acknowledgement of receiving my eligibility application.
> 
> But, no word on my re-rating application.
> 
> I'd say they're snowed under.
> 
> D.


Heard back today. They said his net earnings for 2018 were just under the threshold so he remains on lower rate. We wrote back asking them to take 2018 gross earnings or, alternatively, the higher 2019 income into account (and filed the income tax return this evening to support it). We'll see! Good luck to you.


----------



## ATC110

Breaking now re changes to PUP









						Pandemic payment to be extended until April 2021
					

The Pandemic Unemployment Payment is to be extended until next April but will be gradually reduced to €203 per week over that period based on the pre-pandemic earnings of the claimant.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## michaelg

Re the self employed. Is the payment based on your 2018 net or gross earnings ?


----------



## ATC110

michaelg said:


> Re the self employed. Is the payment based on your 2018 net or gross earnings ?


Depends how you define gross earnings. The DEASP assessed my income after capital allowances but pre-tax


----------



## finny

michaelg said:


> Re the self employed. Is the payment based on your 2018 net or gross earnings ?


Taxable 2018 earnings (on which you paid PRSI).


----------



## ATC110

Received a written reply today, postmarked Waterford, to my request for a review of the weekly rate.

The outcome of the review is I will remain on the lower rate.

It explicitly states "under PUP rating rules, self-employed incomes can only be examined in respect of the 2018 year and the income figures used by the Department for PUP (and all other schemes) is always the figure after capital allowances and deductible business expenses".

There is no return address on the letter and it's signed the "PUP Rerate Team".

There is also no invitation to submit 2019 tax return details.

Has anyone had a similar letter or have they been invited to submit 2019 details?


----------



## finny

ATC110 said:


> Received a written reply today, postmarked Waterford, to my request for a review of the weekly rate.
> 
> The outcome of the review is I will remain on the lower rate.
> 
> It explicitly states "under PUP rating rules, self-employed incomes can only be examined in respect of the 2018 year and the income figures used by the Department for PUP (and all other schemes) is always the figure after capital allowances and deductible business expenses".
> 
> There is no return address on the letter and it's signed the "PUP Rerate Team".
> 
> There is also no invitation to submit 2019 tax return details.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar letter or have they been invited to submit 2019 details?



We filed my husband's income tax return and sent it to the PUP Rerate team two weeks ago. We received the same response by email. I then replied asking for details of the appeals process. That same day my local TD received a response which contradicted the PUP Rerate team's reply. it said: "
_2018 is only reviewed for self-employed records if no details are found in both 2019 and 2020.
In the case of XXXXX there were no earnings recorded for him in 2019 or 2020. The Revenue Commissioners has confirmed that Mr XXXX’s income in 2018 was €XXXX over 52 weeks.  This gives him a weekly average of €XXXX. The PUP rate was therefore rerated to €203 per week based on the information available for 2018."_

We then forwarded a copy of the letter to the PUPRerate team asking them again to consider 2019 information. No response yet.


----------



## Baby boomer

Is there anything available that sets out the precise rules of the PUP scheme?  There are guidelines on gov.ie but these amount to little more than a few bullet points.  Plus, they have changed on a number of occasions.  There doesn't appear to be anything like the operational guidelines that are published for every other social welfare payment.


----------



## finny

Baby boomer said:


> Is there anything available that sets out the precise rules of the PUP scheme?  There are guidelines on gov.ie but these amount to little more than a few bullet points.  Plus, they have changed on a number of occasions.  There doesn't appear to be anything like the operational guidelines that are published for every other social welfare payment.


No there is not, probably because it hasn't had a statutory footing until this past week or so. But it is totally unacceptable. I have asked for the appeal process and no response. Usually, you only have a certain amount of time to appeal a decision by a social welfare officer. But you must be notified of this deadline. I doubt there are any procedures at all yet and the PUP Rerate team seem to be doing what they want based on "guidelines" from the DEASP.


----------



## Dinarius

I heard on the news today that recipients of the PUP payment must again confirm their eligibility for the payment by next Monday to continue receiving it.

I have already confirmed my eligibility once. But, I presume this new requirement is because the payment has since been extended.

Can someone please provide a link to where I can confirm my eligibility? (The links I have are not working.)

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## Dinarius

Ps. I can find where I can apply for the payment.

But, I can find nowhere that I can confirm continued eligibility.

If the site where one can apply is also where one can confirm continued eligibility, it doesn't say so.

Thanks.

D.


----------



## finny

Update for anyone interested. We finally heard back from PUP Rerate team with a favourable decision today after 6 weeks of correspondence. They are reinstating my husband to 350 and paying him arrears. They said that they will take the more favourable 2019 income (we filed the 2019 income tax return (didn't pay the tax due yet) a few weeks ago and sent it to them) into account which gives him an average weekly income above 300 p/w. 

For anyone arguing their 2019 income was more and should have this taken into account instead of 2018 it might be an idea to file your return and send it to the PUP Rerate team. The letter concluded, "the Department regrets the disruption to your entitlements". As he works in the events industry and is likely to be on the PUP for some time this is a huge relief for us financially.


----------



## Dinarius

I received a reply to my re-rating request (I didn't submit 2019 accounts) that included the following line... "As the Department has identified you as an employee, it is basing its decision on the more favourable outcome of either the 2019 or 2020 tax years."

I have been, principally, self-employed for almost 35 years. I have on occasion done some teaching and tutoring, never earning more than €1000 in a given calendar year. So, it's tiny money in the greater scheme of things.

How they deem me to be an "employee" is beyond me. They have access to 35 years of returns.

I've asked my accountant to look into it.

My 2019 accounts would definitely get me over the threshold. So, I may submit those.

D.


----------



## ATC110

I'm hearing a lot about eligibility confirmation for the PUP and last Friday 14th August being the deadline.

I confirmed my eligibility on 1st July and was not asked to confirm it again.

Was a second confirmation required?


----------



## finny

ATC110 said:


> I'm hearing a lot about eligibility confirmation for the PUP and last Friday 14th August being the deadline.
> 
> I confirmed my eligibility on 1st July and was not asked to confirm it again.
> 
> Was a second confirmation required?


No a second confirmation wasn't required.


----------



## Dinarius

I submitted my 2019 accounts on 18/08/2020. Unlike my 2018 accounts, the 2019 accounts would make me eligible for the €350 payment.

I replied to Welfare.ie email refusing me on the grounds that I was now eligible for re-rating based on the 2019 accounts. This email was sent on 20/08/2020. To date, I have had no reply.

In addition the closing date for any payment applications is September 17th. 

Also, there are no manned telephone numbers that I have tried in Welfare or in Revenue.

Anyone have a number that was answered, instead of being directed to their website?

Anyone had any success with re-rating?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## ATC110

finny said:


> They are reinstating my husband to 350 *and paying him arrears*. They said that they will take the more favourable 2019 income (we filed the 2019 income tax return (didn't pay the tax due yet) a few weeks ago and sent it to them) into account which gives him an average weekly income above 300 p/w.
> 
> For anyone arguing their 2019 income was more and should have this taken into account instead of 2018 it might be an idea to file your return and send it to the PUP Rerate team. The letter concluded, "the Department regrets the disruption to your entitlements". As he works in the events industry and is likely to be on the PUP for some time this is a huge relief for us financially.



Hi Finny, Can I ask how long it took for the DEASP to pay the arrears due and whether you received the correct amount? TIA


----------



## ATC110

Dinarius said:


> My 2019 accounts would definitely get me over the threshold. So, I may submit those.



Hi Dinarius, Can I ask if you were successful in getting a PUP rerate and how long it took for the arrears to be paid?


----------



## Dinarius

ATC110 said:


> Hi Dinarius, Can I ask if you were successful in getting a PUP rerate and how long it took for the arrears to be paid?



Hi, I received an email confirming my successful re-rating within a week of asking for it - the email arrived on 17th November last.

The email also mentioned that I would be paid arrears "...in the near future."

As of today, I have received no arrears.

D.


----------



## ATC110

Dinarius said:


> Hi, I received an email confirming my successful re-rating within a week of asking for it - the email arrived on 17th November last.
> 
> The email also mentioned that I would be paid arrears "...in the near future."
> 
> As of today, I have received no arrears.
> 
> D.


Similarly I received a rerate confirmation the next day (16th December) after submitting 2019 income details from Revenue and the next payment was the rerated amount.
I had included an arrears calculation in my request. The DEASP stated these "we have taken the decision not to address the rerated arrears customers until January. These customers, including you, will be dealt with on a systematic basis to place them on the correct rate and to authorise relevant rerated arrears".


----------

